
BlackBerry buys Good Technology - corbinpage
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/04/blackberry-goes-shopping-again-buys-good-technology/#.yvmanf:fPUG
======
samstave
Well that only took them way too long. Idiots should have purchased them in
2007

